# Neve em Coimbra



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2013 às 00:26)

Boas malta gostaria de saber uma informação preciosa para o meu futuro próximo. Em Coimbra costuma nevar ?


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2013 às 01:07)

AndréFrade disse:


> Boas malta gostaria de saber uma informação preciosa para o meu futuro próximo. Em Coimbra costuma nevar ?



Bom na cidade de Coimbra, é muito raro nevar, a última vez e que foi água neve foi a 10 de Janeiro de 2010. Tirando isso costuma nevar com alguma frequência na Lousã e Pampilhosa da Serra. Um dos últimos grandes nevões foi em 1983. Ah e não me posso esquecer da queda de neve na praia da Figueira da Foz, em 2006


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2013 às 14:05)

Portanto os avisos de neve para Coimbra são apenas para as serras ?


----------



## LuisFilipe (14 Fev 2013 às 15:37)

neve em coimbra podes esquecer, moro cá há 20 anos e so me lembro d euma vez nevar quando eu estava no 4º ano, isto há mais de 10 anos portanto.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2013 às 15:47)

AndréFrade disse:


> Boas malta gostaria de saber uma informação preciosa para o meu futuro próximo. Em Coimbra costuma nevar ?



Neve em Coimbra?? Tão rara quanto em Lisboa (ou quase).


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2013 às 15:55)

MSantos disse:


> Neve em Coimbra?? Tão rara quanto em Lisboa (ou quase).



Mas nas serras é habitual, não ?


----------



## Mjhb (14 Fev 2013 às 15:59)

AndréFrade disse:


> Mas nas serras é habitual, não ?



Não é Pão-Nosso-de-cada-dia, mas não se pode tomar como raro. Usualmente, é normal nevar em Arganil e nessa regiões do interior do distrito, mas na cidade só num evento extremo


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2013 às 15:59)

Portanto quais são as diferenças do clima de Setúbal para Coimbra durante todo o ano ?

Obrigado desde já !


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2013 às 16:11)

AndréFrade disse:


> Mas nas serras é habitual, não ?




Tens algumas Serras no Interior do distrito de Coimbra onde a neve ocorre todos os anos como na Serra da Lousã, no Alto de Trevim a 1200m, fora das terras altas a neve é raríssima, mas isso não é novidade é assim em todo o País.



> Portanto quais são as diferenças do clima de Setúbal para Coimbra durante todo o ano ?
> 
> Obrigado desde já !



Coimbra

Setúbal


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2013 às 16:34)

MSantos disse:


> Tens algumas Serras no Interior do distrito de Coimbra onde a neve ocorre todos os anos como na Serra da Lousã, no Alto de Trevim a 1200m, fora das terras altas a neve é raríssima, mas isso não é novidade é assim em todo o País.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado !


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2013 às 16:46)

AndréFrade disse:


> Obrigado !



Para completar o meu post, o ponto mais alto do Distrito de Coimbra é o pico da Cebola na Serra do Açor com cerca de 1400m.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2013 às 16:47)

MSantos disse:


> Para completar o meu post, o ponto mais alto do Distrito de Coimbra é o pico da Cebola na Serra do Açor com cerca de 1400m.



Hum ok... Conhece Coimbra ? É bom para se viver ?


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2013 às 17:02)

AndréFrade disse:


> Hum ok... Conhece Coimbra ? É bom para se viver ?



Conheço Coimbra mas não o suficiente para responder à tua questão porque nunca lá vivi, é melhor esperar que algum membro do fórum que seja de Coimbra responda à tua questão.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2013 às 17:17)

MSantos disse:


> Conheço Coimbra mas não o suficiente para responder à tua questão porque nunca lá vivi, é melhor esperar que algum membro do fórum que seja de Coimbra responda à tua questão.



Fico a aguardar então


----------



## DaniFR (14 Fev 2013 às 22:26)

AndréFrade disse:


> Hum ok... Conhece Coimbra ? É bom para se viver ?


Eu vivo em Coimbra e gosto muito da cidade. Não falta cá nada, tem bons espaços verdes, boas acessibilidades, uma boa rede de transportes na área urbana...


----------

